# Available for rent: South Mountain Resort, Lincoln, NH 5/28-6/4/2015



## DebFromBigCedar (May 2, 2015)

Enjoy a *full week* at gorgeous South Mountain Resort!  Explore the natural beauty of the White Mountains or just relax beside the pools.  To extend your visit into a 2-week stay, see the ad by SATTVA for the previous week!

Villa Size:	*1 Bedroom 2 Bath*
Villa Description:	This one bedroom is approx. 619 sq. ft. Features a King bed and a sofa bed. There are *two full baths* and a kitchen. Amenities include a TV, DVD player, and *in-room whirlpool tub*.
Max. Occupancy:	4
IMPORTANT NOTES: 
Minimum age for check-in: 18 
Check-in: 4 pm EST    Check-out: 11 am EST 
Office hours: 24 hours 
Nearest airport: Manchester, NH    Miles to resort: 80 mi 
Pets allowed? No pets allowed. Subject to $300 fine 
Smoking policy: *No smoking inside*, including electronic cigarettes. Subject to $300 fine. 
Parking: No charge for parking. 
Deposit required: Upon check-in, each reservation requires a major credit card for a $100 Pre-Authorization.

Asking $650
Payment via PayPal
Email me if you are interested!



[IMGL]https://bluegreenowner.com/MS/ResortImages/smt-003.jpg[/IMGL]
[IMGL]https://bluegreenowner.com/MS/ResortImages/_0001_SMT_1br_LivingDiningRm.jpg[/IMGL]
[IMGL]https://bluegreenowner.com/MS/ResortImages/_0002_SMT_MainBldg_Bed.jpg[/IMGL]
[IMGL]https://bluegreenowner.com/MS/ResortImages/smt-004.jpg[/IMGL]
[IMGL]https://bluegreenowner.com/MS/ResortImages/smt-005.jpg[/IMGL]
[IMGL]https://bluegreenowner.com/MS/ResortImages/smt-012.jpg[/IMGL]
[IMGL]https://bluegreenowner.com/MS/ResortImages/smt-009.jpg[/IMGL][/QUOTE]


----------



## DebFromBigCedar (May 3, 2015)

*For rent: South Mtn Resort - Lincoln, NH - 5/28-6/4/2015*

Enjoy a *full week* at gorgeous *South Mountain Resort*! Explore the natural beauty of the White Mountains or just relax beside the pools.

Villa Size:	*1 Bedroom 2 Bath*
Villa Description:	This one bedroom is approx. 619 sq. ft. Features a King bed and a sofa bed. There are two full baths and a kitchen. Amenities include a TV, DVD player, and in-room whirlpool tub.
Max. Occupancy:	4
IMPORTANT NOTES: 
Minimum age for check-in: 18 
Check-in: 4 pm EST Check-out: 11 am EST 
Office hours: 24 hours 
Nearest airport: Manchester, NH Miles to resort: 80 mi 
Pets allowed? No pets allowed. Subject to $300 fine 
Smoking policy: No smoking inside, including electronic cigarettes. Subject to $300 fine. 
Parking: No charge for parking. 
Deposit required: Upon check-in, each reservation requires a major credit card for a $100 Pre-Authorization.

Asking $650
Payment via PayPal
Email me if you are interested!


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2015)

Deb - If you want, you can "bump" your post to the top, just by adding a short post to the existing thread.  Adding a post to any thread automatically "bumps" it to the top of the forum.


----------



## DebFromBigCedar (May 3, 2015)

Thanks! I appreciate the advice!  I've only got a short time left to rent this.


----------



## DebFromBigCedar (May 4, 2015)

What to do?  Hiking, biking, Franconia Notch State Park, Loon Mountain, Georgiana Falls!


----------



## DebFromBigCedar (May 6, 2015)

Relax in the peace and quiet of nature or in the calm beauty of South Mountain Resort!  
OR get active and enjoy the hiking or biking of the gorgeous trails through the mountains to fabulous waterfalls!


----------



## Makai Guy (May 10, 2015)

Original poster informs us this is no longer available.


----------

